# Totally out of my depth, and don't know what to do.



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

This is going to be a bit of a moan, I guess, but I don't have any other horsey people to ask for advice, and I really don't know what to do.

I stable my mare, Lola, at my brother-in-law's, fiancee's yard. She has also become a rather good friend; which is why when she said she was visiting my BIL for Christmas, I agreed to hold down the fort. What she failed to mention, was that he had booked it for ALL of the holidays - Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, Boxing Day, my birthday on the 30th, New Years Eve, New Years Day, and up to the 5th of January. I was a bit annoyed, as no one had actually ASKED me, it was all just assumed, but I figured I'd make the best of it.

Most of the horses aren't a problem. Her 5 horses are on 24/7 turnout at a second yard just down the road, and there's only 2 which are stabled overnight at my yard - my own mare, and a gelding which belongs to someone else, and is here for training from SIL-to-be. It's the gelding that's the problem. He's a 16hh, 2 year old with a terrible attitude. He barges, walks over the top of you, crushes you against the walls, plants when leading or threatens to go up, and he bites. Not just baby mouthing, actual ears back, teeth first towards you as you're trying to lead him. He also weaves, box walks, has seperation anxiety and is such a bully that none of the other horses will tolerate him in the field.

The last 5 days I've been managing OK, my mare and the gelding are in seperate paddocks, but within eye sight, and they've been turned out in the daytime and in at night. Only yesterday everything froze, and the route to, and by the gate of, my mare's paddock is flooded so it all froze solid. She refused point blank to walk through it, even after I'd broken the ice, so they stayed in yesterday. The only paddock accessible in the gelding's at the front, and I asked SIL-to-be about alternating their turnout days, but she said no due to the gelding's seperation issues. I don't want to turn them out together as there is no one at the yard to supervise, and my mare is such a wuss that she wouldn't defend herself when he picks on her.

I've been forced to keep them in again this morning, and the gelding is getting completely out of hand. He almost knocked me over trying to barge out of the stable, and I'm not too proud to say that I'm almost too scared to handle him now. I can't leave him 24/7 in the paddock, as there isn't any shelter, and he'd probably break out if my mare was brought in but he was left out. I had a very near miss earlier in the year handling another youngster on the ground, when a freak accident caused it to rear up and strike me in the (thankfully helmeted) head, and now any severe playing up while leading makes me really nervous, which of course doesn't help!

There's no one else at the yard to help or in case of an accident, and I just can't believe I've been stuck with this monster, which isn't even close to being my responsibility in the first place, all through the holidays. The thought of handling him makes me sick with worry, I've not been able to enjoy the holidays at all. It's stopped me from sleeping properly, from spending any time with my own horse and I'm actually shaking just thinking about it.

I'm really at a loss as to what I can do to help. Turkey toasties and a big glass of wine to anyone who actually read all of that!


----------



## TheMule (29 December 2014)

S there an arena you can turn out in?


----------



## swampdonkey (29 December 2014)

I think you need to be honest and tell owner that you have tried but you can't deal with him anymore. 
It could end up with an accident and why should you risk yourself.
I would hold my hands up and say that his behaviour is scaring you and therefore making him more dangerous.


----------



## Red-1 (29 December 2014)

I am sorry you are in this situation.

I would contact the SIL, and explain. Especially as she has the 2yo in for schooling, presumably for payment, it is in her care, custody and control, and if it is getting out of hand she needs to know.

Don't feel bad, you have never advertised your services as a person who can school on for payment a 2yo. That is a specialist job, and it is your SIL who will have to make alternate arrangements. If you contact her she will probably know someone who can step in twice a day to assist, and you can still be thanked profusely for doing the others.

Just be honest, and know that if you were my future SIL I would be very sorry that I had landed you with something you were not enjoying and did not feel safe doing. I was also be eternally grateful that you were willing to help.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (29 December 2014)

Imo this horse is not really your problem. You could do one of two things, rug him up and stick him out 24/7 until your SIL decides to turn up again, or leave him in the stable and care for him over the door. It sounds like he could really hurt you if he decided too. In future I would check how long someone expected to be away before offering, that is a long time for you to be left in charge with no help. Is the owner around, does she know what is happening with her monster....sorry horse? SIL is not doing much work with it if she is not there. Is she bring paid to be working on it?


----------



## catwithclaws (29 December 2014)

Personally since your sis in law didn't actually ask you if any of this was ok, and she's a good friend, I'd just tell her you're not coping and that you're afraid of getting injured by the horse - and see what she suggests. Can you use a lunge line to lead him so you're able to stay out the way if he acts up? Hope you slept ok last night


----------



## debsflo (29 December 2014)

Red-1 said:



			I am sorry you are in this situation.

I would contact the SIL, and explain. Especially as she has the 2yo in for schooling, presumably for payment, it is in her care, custody and control, and if it is getting out of hand she needs to know.

Don't feel bad, you have never advertised your services as a person who can school on for payment a 2yo. That is a specialist job, and it is your SIL who will have to make alternate arrangements. If you contact her she will probably know someone who can step in twice a day to assist, and you can still be thanked profusely for doing the others.

Just be honest, and know that if you were my future SIL I would be very sorry that I had landed you with something you were not enjoying and did not feel safe doing. I was also be eternally grateful that you were willing to help.
		
Click to expand...

Poor you. i would definatley contact sil and give her the responsibility of what options are available. please dont risk injuring yourself.


----------



## Turitea (29 December 2014)

Guess the owner of the geldings lives too far away and additionally might not be of any help since your BIL's financee is training him (because of his issues??). What about getting help from an experienced freelance groom for the remainder of their holidays? I know it costs money but much better than you getting more scared or even worse injured!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (29 December 2014)

Could you at the very least put your gelding and the brat baby out together?  At least then he won't be barging you. He'd only in because your mare won't go out?  Right?  Would she go out on her own over night?  Maybe put her out when you get the boys in.

Is it a secure yard could you get the baby to follow a feed bucket rather than battling with him?

Bless you I totally understand your fear. My horse was a brat to lead when he was 2-3. He spent most if his time on 2 legs. I was scared of him too. But it's different when it's your own. I certainly wouldn't be doing that for someone else 

I'm going to guess they aren't paying you either?


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Thank you all so much for your kindness, I've been feeling like such a failure to be scared of a horse, but I just don't think I can cope with him.

I don't have any contact with the owner, and yes SIL-to-be is getting paid to work with him, due to his being an agressive bully on the ground. His owner thought it best to have some work done as a 2yo, rather than wait a year till he's even bigger and stronger.

I'll contact her again this morning, and I guess it'll either be keep him out, or keep him in. Trouble is, now I'm worried that he'll hurt himself being out on his own 24/7, but to keep him in for a week would make him far too dangerous for me to get into his stable to feed and water, let alone muck out?


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Kezzabell2 said:



			Could you at the very least put your gelding and the brat baby out together?  At least then he won't be barging you. He'd only in because your mare won't go out?  Right?  Would she go out on her own over night?  Maybe put her out when you get the boys in.

Is it a secure yard could you get the baby to follow a feed bucket rather than battling with him?

Bless you I totally understand your fear. My horse was a brat to lead when he was 2-3. He spent most if his time on 2 legs. I was scared of him too. But it's different when it's your own. I certainly wouldn't be doing that for someone else 

I'm going to guess they aren't paying you either?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kezzabell. Sorry if it wasn't clear - there's only my mare and the 2yo on the yard. I'd rather not have my mare out over night, I'm sure she'd cope (being a big fat cob), but there's no shelter, so the 2yo would have to be out in his paddock by himself 24/7.

To get from the stable to the 2yo's paddock, you have to go through the car park. It's a large, but secure area, but there's also 4 yard dogs running around which are impossible to wrangle. I think I could get him over there on a lunge line, but taking him back and forth twice a day is more tan my nerve could handle.

I wish I was getting paid! Unfortunately I think it's being written off as a 'family favour', and like I said, I was never asked to do it, only told that she was going away and so I'd have to take care of everything. 'Everything' being all 7 horses, 4 dogs, 1 cat and some chickens, which I've done before quite happily, but this 2yo is just far too much.


----------



## DressageCob (29 December 2014)

Can't the gelding and your mare swap fields? if the issue is your mare won't walk across the ice in her field, maybe the gelding won't be so fussy?


----------



## TGM (29 December 2014)

Can you get some used bedding to put over the ice at the entrance to your mare's paddock so she will go in there?  Put a bucket of food in the paddock if she is still reluctant.  How far is the gelding's paddock from the stable?  Is the yard fairly safe?  Could you open his paddock gate, put his feed bucket and hay in the paddock, then open his stable door and let him find his own way out?  If the yard is icy and you are worried about him slipping then put some used bedding down on it.  To be honest, I'd then leave both of them out at nights unless the weather is particularly vile.


----------



## Turitea (29 December 2014)

Oh no, you are not a failure! You are brave and smart to admit you are out of your depth in this situation.   Ask your BIL's financee if she knows of anyone experienced enough to give you a hand!


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Helenalbert - the only way I got her through the first time is because she's such a gentle darling to handle. I wouldnt even think of attempting it with 16hh of agressive baby.

TGM - it's not just ground ice, unfortunately, it's a flood about mid-calf deep, with a pretty thick skin of ice on top. It extends about 100m to the paddock, then takes up around 1/6th of it by the gate. It's beautiful to have horses grazing in their paddock beside a lake during summer, but in winter when it floods and freezes - not so much!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (29 December 2014)

Ah ok. Not idea for a young horse that is that rude, with separation issues to be on a yard with only one other horse

Poor you. 

What someone else has said can you swap their fields around. Get your mare a nice warm rug and just leave them out. 5 days wont hurt them. But 5 days with a bartty horse is more likely to.hurt you. 

My 30 yr old mare is out 24/7. She has a shelter but only uses it when it's hot or really wet.  I bet your mare will surprise you 

But please don't get hurt. Especially when you are doing this for free. If you get hurt and can't work i bet sil won't pay your loss of earnings


----------



## RunToEarth (29 December 2014)

TGM said:



			Can you get some used bedding to put over the ice at the entrance to your mare's paddock so she will go in there?  Put a bucket of food in the paddock if she is still reluctant.  How far is the gelding's paddock from the stable?  Is the yard fairly safe?  Could you open his paddock gate, put his feed bucket and hay in the paddock, then open his stable door and let him find his own way out?  If the yard is icy and you are worried about him slipping then put some used bedding down on it.  To be honest, I'd then leave both of them out at nights unless the weather is particularly vile.
		
Click to expand...

This is great advice OP. I haven't read the full thread properly, so not sure exactly how long he has been stabled for, but for your own safety sake I would not try and turn them out by yourself. If there is no one else at your yard, do you have any other horsey friends, your mum or even someone from the other yard who can help you turn them both out?


----------



## RunToEarth (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Helenalbert - the only way I got her through the first time is because she's such a gentle darling to handle. I wouldnt even think of attempting it with 16hh of agressive baby.

TGM - it's not just ground ice, unfortunately, it's a flood about mid-calf deep, with a pretty thick skin of ice on top. It extends about 100m to the paddock, then takes up around 1/6th of it by the gate. It's beautiful to have horses grazing in their paddock beside a lake during summer, but in winter when it floods and freezes - not so much!
		
Click to expand...

In that case, is there any possibility of the 2yo going to the other yard on 24/7 turnout with her other 4 geldings? Just until NYD arrives?


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 December 2014)

You're not a wimp by admitting you are out of your depth handling this brattish youngster, you are sensible. 
Contact SiL to be asap, and tell her that you aren't coping. Let her arrange alternative cover, or return early from her holiday to take over. Its not your problem if it messes up her plans.
In the meantime, keep yourself safe. 
Wondering how she is taking money to straighten out this thug, but then disappears off for a long break?


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			This is great advice OP. I haven't read the full thread properly, so not sure exactly how long he has been stabled for, but for your own safety sake I would not try and turn them out by yourself. If there is no one else at your yard, do you have any other horsey friends, your mum or even someone from the other yard who can help you turn them both out?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I wish  SIL-to-be is the only horsey person I know, and the second yard is unoccupied, bar the 5 horses on 24/7 turnout. I have my husband who has been reluctantly helping with yard chores a couple of mornings, but he knows less than nothing about being around horses, and doesn't know the extent of my anxiety about this 2yo, let alone how dangerous horses can be.

Still, I'll have DH with me just in case, when I try and wrangle the 2yo into the paddock later.


----------



## Archangel (29 December 2014)

SIL comes home and deals with the horse or she calls in a favour from another friend local and they come and help you.   I think it is a flipping cheek to dump on you like this - don't they think you might like to enjoy a break too?  

If one of mine was playing up I would want to know.


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			In that case, is there any possibility of the 2yo going to the other yard on 24/7 turnout with her other 4 geldings? Just until NYD arrives?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, I can't tow the box, and it's too far to walk. SIL-to-be had thought about bringing one of them to the working yard to turnout with the 2yo while she was away, but had changed her mind incase the 2yo got injured since he belongs to someone else.


----------



## millikins (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Hi Kezzabell. Sorry if it wasn't clear - there's only my mare and the 2yo on the yard. I'd rather not have my mare out over night, I'm sure she'd cope (being a big fat cob), but there's no shelter, so the 2yo would have to be out in his paddock by himself 24/7.

To get from the stable to the 2yo's paddock, you have to go through the car park. It's a large, but secure area, but there's also 4 yard dogs running around which are impossible to wrangle. I think I could get him over there on a lunge line, but taking him back and forth twice a day is more tan my nerve could handle.

Would it be a possibility to rug your mare and put her in 2yo's paddock and leave 2yo in the car park with plenty of hay if it's a secure area?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			You're not a wimp by admitting you are out of your depth handling this brattish youngster, you are sensible. 
Contact SiL to be asap, and tell her that you aren't coping. Let her arrange alternative cover, or return early from her holiday to take over. Its not your problem if it messes up her plans.
In the meantime, keep yourself safe. 
Wondering how she is taking money to straighten out this thug, but then disappears off for a long break?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I can't help feeling like I should just be dealing with this - I work as yard help/groom with her in the mornings, 5 days a week, in return for livery cost, feed, hay and bedding for my mare, and while I work blooming hard I can't shake the feeling that I still owe her, so I should get on and do it! It's silly of course, I'm more than capable of looking after all of her own horses, but I should not have been left with someone elses uncontrollable youngster.

SIL-to-be hadn't actually wanted to take the 2yo until the spring when we can turn out 24/7 again, but the owner was adamant. It's starting to look like she couldn't cope with him eaither, and wanted him fobbed off for the winter!


----------



## Theocat (29 December 2014)

It's SILs responsibility to come back or arrange alternative care, but I appreciate it's not as straightforward as just telling her that if you keep yours there and have a lifelong personal relationship to build with her. I'd tell her you're struggling and see what she says, and if you can't get help I'd put them both out 24/7 for a few days. Your safety has to come first and the horses will be fine


----------



## Clodagh (29 December 2014)

I would leave him in and throw hay over the door. You could perhaps bodge up a water bucket the same way. Tell s-in-law you are sorry but you. can't cope. Poor horse, but totally not your problem or responsibility.


----------



## Bojingles (29 December 2014)

You poor thing, the whole situation sounds a nightmare. Has SIL contacted you at all over the holidays? I think you need to speak to her urgently and just be honest. You owe it primarily to yourself but also to the 2YO, who is SIL's responsibility! Good luck


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Clodagh said:



			I would leave him in and throw hay over the door. You could perhaps bodge up a water bucket the same way. Tell s-in-law you are sorry but you. can't cope. Poor horse, but totally not your problem or responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

Goodness, that sounds like sense to limit handling, but I don't think my conscience could let me leave him to stand in for a week, and he'll be breathing fire in another day or two. There's an anti-weave grille on his stable too, enough to throw hay over, but I'd be risking getting trampled trying to fill his water buckets.


----------



## ihatework (29 December 2014)

I'd contact SIL and let her know that there is highly likely to be an accident with either the horse or yourself and that she needs to come back to help you deal with it (even if it's only getting him into a suitable paddock with company 24/7)


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Bojingles said:



			You poor thing, the whole situation sounds a nightmare. Has SIL contacted you at all over the holidays? I think you need to speak to her urgently and just be honest. You owe it primarily to yourself but also to the 2YO, who is SIL's responsibility! Good luck 

Click to expand...

Only with the whole family on Christmas Day, she's not reached out to me personally since she left on the 24th. I get that she wanted to spend the holidays with her fiance, I spent them apart from my partner for 5 years while we were long distance, but it should've been either Christmas OR New Years, not both; and I certainly shouldn't have been left with this 2yo :/

I spoke to her this morning about not having access to my mare's paddock, and she told me to just put them both out together. This just screams 'bad idea', as there's no one at the yard to keep an eye on them, they've not been properly introduced over a fence, and the 2yo would bully my mare and run her ragged, and I'm not willing to do that to her.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Goodness, that sounds like sense to limit handling, but I don't think my conscience could let me leave him to stand in for a week, and he'll be breathing fire in another day or two. There's an anti-weave grille on his stable too, enough to throw hay over, but I'd be risking getting trampled trying to fill his water buckets.
		
Click to expand...

Fill the buckets via a hosepipe then you don't have to open a door.  Ring your SIL and tell her that everything is just great with all animals bar one, and for your own safety you can no longer handle the horse.  Tell her you will hay and water over the door until she returns, which you politely suggest she does swiftly.  OP - stay safe.


----------



## Red-1 (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			SIL-to-be hadn't actually wanted to take the 2yo until the spring when we can turn out 24/7 again, but the owner was adamant. It's starting to look like she couldn't cope with him eaither, and wanted him fobbed off for the winter!
		
Click to expand...




Clodagh said:



			Poor horse, but totally not your problem or responsibility.
		
Click to expand...

Woah, if you read my first comment on page 1 you will see that I am very sympathetic to your plight. I would however be very careful as to what you put on here. If I were the owner of said 2 year old, and had realised that I was out of my depth, and had in all good faith sent him to a professional yard and was paying for professional care and attention then I would not like that someone was 1. Complaining about him on the internet, 2. Contemplating either leaving him in until 6 January without entering the stable, or letting him out on his won without telling me there is a problem and seeking my agreement to the change in regime. 3. allowing his behaviour to escalate by the trainer I had trusted leaving him with an unqualified person (not necessarily paper qualifications, but by experience and competent to continue his schooling.

Although I do not think you should be in this position, you accepted the responsibility to care for these horses (even if it was done sneakily to you) and the horses ARE your responsibility right up until you ring the SIL and tell her that you cannot cope.

I would agree not to go back in the stable, but to tell SIL what is happening. It is possible that she does not find the horse to be such a problem, and would be horrified that it is going so wrong, and that it was being discussed so publicly. I think you would be surprised how easily your SIL could be identified just from the details given, to someone who knows her.

If you called me with a similar situation if I were away from the Jay man I would have 3 people who could arrive within the hour and take said "problem" horse away, at a cost of course.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (29 December 2014)

I wouldn't bring him out of the stable either, leave him where he is, at least until the ice defrosts and it is safe, your SIL should not have had him until she was there to deal with him!!
throw hay over and don't go in the stable if he is that bad. I would just put the water through the smallest gap possible in the door - simples - your safety is the most important thing - what happens if you get hurt,


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Fill the buckets via a hosepipe then you don't have to open a door.  Ring your SIL and tell her that everything is just great with all animals bar one, and for your own safety you can no longer handle the horse.  Tell her you will hay and water over the door until she returns, which you politely suggest she does swiftly.  OP - stay safe.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate that. Unfortunately she's not a 45 minute drive away - they're in the Outer Hebrides, and she's away until the 5th.

I suppose my choice is either get him into the paddock and leave him out 24/7, and hope he doesn't do himself a mischief, or leave him in the stable without getting mucked out, or his legs streched, for a week which will turn him into a total nightmare. Which would be the lesser of 2 evils? He has a lightweight, full-neck rug on and he's not clipped, but there's no shelter, trees or hedges in the paddock, and it's been getting down to -3at night :/


----------



## Turitea (29 December 2014)

Nope, you have another and better choice. As I stated before, get an experienced freelance groom in to help you for the remainder of the time. Ask around or ask your BIL'sF. She must know of someone, surely.


----------



## Fun Times (29 December 2014)

Ugh I feel for you OP, what an awful situation. If you do decide to turn him out I would suggest you lead him with a big bucket of feed and carrots so that he has something to occupy his brain enroute. My horse can be a t*t to turn out if he has been in a while and we always find this makes things a little safer. And use either a v long leadrope or lunge line. Stay safe op.


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Red-1 said:



			Woah, if you read my first comment on page 1 you will see that I am very sympathetic to your plight. I would however be very careful as to what you put on here. If I were the owner of said 2 year old, and had realised that I was out of my depth, and had in all good faith sent him to a professional yard and was paying for professional care and attention then I would not like that someone was 1. Complaining about him on the internet, 2. Contemplating either leaving him in until 6 January without entering the stable, or letting him out on his won without telling me there is a problem and seeking my agreement to the change in regime. 3. allowing his behaviour to escalate by the trainer I had trusted leaving him with an unqualified person (not necessarily paper qualifications, but by experience and competent to continue his schooling.

Although I do not think you should be in this position, you accepted the responsibility to care for these horses (even if it was done sneakily to you) and the horses ARE your responsibility right up until you ring the SIL and tell her that you cannot cope.

I would agree not to go back in the stable, but to tell SIL what is happening. It is possible that she does not find the horse to be such a problem, and would be horrified that it is going so wrong, and that it was being discussed so publicly. I think you would be surprised how easily your SIL could be identified just from the details given, to someone who knows her.

If you called me with a similar situation if I were away from the Jay man I would have 3 people who could arrive within the hour and take said "problem" horse away, at a cost of course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input Red-1. I agree that his owner would probably be mortified by the whole situation, and you wouldn't believe how guilty I feel about it myself. I'm acutely aware that I'm very much the only person available to look after all these animals, which is why I've been on the verge of tears for days. It's why I've been miserable for my family to be around at Christmas, and it's why the only place I could ask for advice and opinions is a forum.

You're completely right that SIL-to-be doesn't find the 2yo to be a big problem. She has competed, broken and trained horses for as long as I've been alive, in comparison - I got my first horse 9 months ago, and have had enough confidence knocks already to last a lifetime.

I just feel like I'm letting her down by being unable to give this horse his full care, and I'm going to speak to SIL-to-be within the hour, once I've found the right frame for my words.


----------



## RunToEarth (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Thank you, I appreciate that. Unfortunately she's not a 45 minute drive away - they're in the Outer Hebrides, and she's away until the 5th.

I suppose my choice is either get him into the paddock and leave him out 24/7, and hope he doesn't do himself a mischief, or leave him in the stable without getting mucked out, or his legs streched, for a week which will turn him into a total nightmare. Which would be the lesser of 2 evils? He has a lightweight, full-neck rug on and he's not clipped, but there's no shelter, trees or hedges in the paddock, and it's been getting down to -3at night :/
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what the forecast is for NI, but it is due to warm up on NYE and be in double figures by NYD, so if it is any consolation, you can rug up and chuck out on NYE once the ice has melted and chuck them both out until the 6th.


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 December 2014)

How are you leading him? is he bitted? If he has had a bit in then I would be leading him in a bridle with a hat and gloves. If not do you have a rope halter? I don't think changing his routine is an option really, are there any local equestrian yards? It might be worth seeing if someone could come and help you with turning out and bringing in, pay them then give the bill to your SIL.


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 December 2014)

Or is there anyway you could herd him to a field for the next week, less than ideal but if you can set it up safely then it's an option.


----------



## WelshD (29 December 2014)

Is the car park between the geldings paddock and the stables? If so I would put your mare in his paddock and the gelding in the car park. Muck out the gelding while he is outside and give him a haynet outside. when you need him in move his haynet to the stable and put his feed in the stable to entice him in then shut the door behind him. If necessary shut the dogs in while he has a few hours outside 

Alternatively turn him out in his paddock 24/7 rugged up and turn your mare out in the car park so he has some company during the day 

Or do as above then put your mare in for the night then open the gates and get the gelding to follow a bucket of feed in to his stable


----------



## luckyoldme (29 December 2014)

It really is quite hard to imagine that horses are fine out in the cold if you are used to bringing them in overnight..but i really do think that a 2 year old would be a lot calmer and content out than shut up in the stable.  If i really felt out of my depth and couldnt contact the owner or your sil i would be asking round to find someone local who could assist in getting him to his paddock. Im sure your sil would be gutted if she knew how you were feeling.


----------



## Red-1 (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Thanks for the input Red-1. I agree that his owner would probably be mortified by the whole situation, and you wouldn't believe how guilty I feel about it myself. I'm acutely aware that I'm very much the only person available to look after all these animals, which is why I've been on the verge of tears for days. It's why I've been miserable for my family to be around at Christmas, and it's why the only place I could ask for advice and opinions is a forum.

You're completely right that SIL-to-be doesn't find the 2yo to be a big problem. She has competed, broken and trained horses for as long as I've been alive, in comparison - I got my first horse 9 months ago, and have had enough confidence knocks already to last a lifetime.

I just feel like I'm letting her down by being unable to give this horse his full care, and I'm going to speak to SIL-to-be within the hour, once I've found the right frame for my words.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I don't think you have done anything "wrong" and have nothing to beat yourself up about, but now is the time for SIL to take over, and then you need stress no more. No need to feel bad, especially if you speak up now before there are any accidents or injuries.

When you speak to her I would not minimise how bad you feel. A pro will have other competent people who can be called on.


----------



## D66 (29 December 2014)

SIL must have some local friends who she could call out to assist you. Phone to tell her you are not coping and that you need some help.  When she comes back tell her you are not prepared to take on the whole yard responsiblity for so long again.


----------



## Shady (29 December 2014)

i'm not going to say too much except please get some help or you could end up like me, having a stroke due to an accident while helping with a dangerous horse, i don't regret helping for a second but there are limits and if i had known the extent of the horses behaviour  issues i would have admitted i was not experienced enough or insisted on another person as well, please don't endanger yourself, the result could be tragic.


----------



## meesha (29 December 2014)

I would put both out, if need be get some light sedation from vet (let SIL know what you are doing then she can contact owner if she thinks needs to ) to help you get them in the field if appropriate, may calm gelding so is safe and may encourage your mare to go in her field, do it midday when the sun should have melted any ice so is safer.   They will be fine out and you don't even need to go in field with gelding as you can chuck hay over gate -water may be a pain if frozen but better to lug water then get trampled will also allow you a bit of holiday time as less chores.


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Thanks again for all the advice and support, everyone, I burst into tears reading how understanding you all are.

I've contacted SIL-to-be outlining what I'm willing to do (get 2yo into paddock either with bribery, or a lunge line, and care for him outside), or if that's not satisfactory then she needs to call his owner or some more confident/experienced friend to look after him. I guess we'll see what the outcome is.


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Thanks again for all the advice and support, everyone, I burst into tears reading how understanding you all are.

I've contacted SIL-to-be outlining what I'm willing to do (get 2yo into paddock either with bribery, or a lunge line, and care for him outside), or if that's not satisfactory then she needs to call his owner or some more confident/experienced friend to look after him. I guess we'll see what the outcome is.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you, it's not an easy thing to do. Either admitting you can't cope or standing up for yourself. I had to do it with a very close friend I was helping and her horse, luckily she was very understanding and it hasn't changed our relationship.


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2014)

Digger66 said:



			SIL must have some local friends who she could call out to assist you. Phone to tell her you are not coping and that you need some help.
		
Click to expand...

This, contact sil tell her you are concerned for your safety so will leave him in his stable with hay and water but you are not going to go in there or open the door and that if she gets someone to turn him out you will leave your mare out for company and hay and water them both in  the filed till her return. what will happen if you are injured and cannot look after any of them?

I used to work part time on a yard for a lady who took horses for de-gitting and reschooling, she asked one day if I was happy to handle stallions and I said yes as long as they have manners on the ground(he was in for backing), I arrived the nextmoring to find said stallion had arrived and been put out next to the mares-he was galloping flat out along the fence line in a tiz, I went to catch him and he just kept going as if he could not see me so I phoned her up and said I was not prepared to deal with him like that, she came caught him and put him in a different field and he was fine from then-my point is I was not being paid to deal with and reschool the difficult ones, I had 4 jobs, kids and my own animals, I was not prepared to get injured for her pocket she was fine with that and it was not an issue.
your sil should have left you with contact numbers for someone to help in an emergency or difficult situation-you both should have discussed it before she went away. It wont kill the horse to spend a week in although it is not ideal, taking that horse or your mare back and forth across the ice is more of a risk TBH and possibly keeping in is the safest all round?


----------



## crabbymare (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Thanks again for all the advice and support, everyone, I burst into tears reading how understanding you all are.

I've contacted SIL-to-be outlining what I'm willing to do (get 2yo into paddock either with bribery, or a lunge line, and care for him outside), or if that's not satisfactory then she needs to call his owner or some more confident/experienced friend to look after him. I guess we'll see what the outcome is.
		
Click to expand...

Well done for taking the decision. its far better to have him out 24/7 for the few days that are left and with the temps being ok at the moment you could easily leave yours out as well since its temporary. all you need to do is make sure they have enough hay and water and they will be fine. where I am staying at the moment its frozen solid with temps that got up to -3 yesterday daytime so they have just leave all the youngsters out rather than lead them across ice to turn out. can you get help to get him to the field or even just someone to be there while you take him out? it would probably give you more confidence if there is someone there just in case


----------



## Red-1 (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Thanks again for all the advice and support, everyone, I burst into tears reading how understanding you all are.

I've contacted SIL-to-be outlining what I'm willing to do (get 2yo into paddock either with bribery, or a lunge line, and care for him outside), or if that's not satisfactory then she needs to call his owner or some more confident/experienced friend to look after him. I guess we'll see what the outcome is.
		
Click to expand...

I am glad you have set boundaries as to what you are happy to do. I think you have been more than generous, I bet you are not looking forward to taking the horse to the field at all. I would hope the SIL calls a favour from someone to take over this horse, for your sake.


----------



## Tobiano (29 December 2014)

oh poor you OP!  I do hope you are able to get this sorted.  It is not your fault!  You are being very sensible to recognise that it is a dangerous situation.  Hopefully your SIL to be will realise that it is her responsibility and she will organise someone else to handle this 2YO.

But - If you do handle the 2 yo again please ensure you are wearing hat, gloves, protective boots and there is someone else at the yard with you.  Use a long line (20 ft is best), DONT wrap it round your hand in any way, but if he pratts off you can let him go out to the end of the line.  
I would also very firmly recommend the vet coming to give him some sedation before you do this. You will need SILs agreement to this but sounds like you are taking a huge risk with him as he is.
Good luck.  x x


----------



## thatsmygirl (29 December 2014)

I do feel for you I really do but this is a awful situation that your sil has left u in and totally irresponsible of her to say the least. She's being paid to look after that horse and its her responsibility to do so as she's being paid by the owners who I'm sure would be gutted to hear about this. How long was the horse at the yard before she went on hol? She should of sorted it before going away as its a paying customer.  Ring her up now and state the issue and get her to sort asap.


----------



## thatsmygirl (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Thanks again for all the advice and support, everyone, I burst into tears reading how understanding you all are.

I've contacted SIL-to-be outlining what I'm willing to do (get 2yo into paddock either with bribery, or a lunge line, and care for him outside), or if that's not satisfactory then she needs to call his owner or some more confident/experienced friend to look after him. I guess we'll see what the outcome is.
		
Click to expand...

Well done


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Thanks all. After I suggested the owner could take the 2yo back for a week, SIL-to-be changed her tune and agreed he coud live out alone for the week. I'll be going down this afternoon to turn him out, with all the necessary safety equipment on, and my husband nearby but out of harm's way.

thatsmygirl - the horse has been at the yard for a good few weeks now, and had actually come on leaps and bounds. Up till now I hadn't touched him, bar turning him out a couple of times, but after some battles SIL-to-be had him leading and long-reining aroud the place fairly nicely. After a few days off, and my lack of confidence on the ground, he's completely reverted to the shoving, biting bully that came off the lorry last month.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			After a few days off, and my lack of confidence on the ground, he's completely reverted to the shoving, biting bully that came off the lorry last month.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ashamed that he has reverted back to his previous poor behaviour with you. You are inexperienced, and some horses will always push boundaries and prat around with less than 100% confident and skilled handling. 

Ideally, you should have been handling him under supervision for a while before SIL left you in charge, to check that you would likely both be OK once she left.

Good luck with turning him out later today, let us know how you get on.


----------



## HollyWoozle (29 December 2014)

Could you divide the gelding's paddock into two sections with some electric fencing and then both could be turned out in there, whilst still being separated?  Even if the resulting space was only small, at least they'd be out in the fresh air. 

Then you could either try bringing them both in at night, with your husband's help, or maybe leave them out overnight once (they'll survive!) and see if he is calmer to bring in the next day instead? I would definitely get your husband to help you, even though he's less experienced. Personally I'd have a second rope on the other side of the gelding for him to hold, I think some just respond to having a bigger man about anyway to be honest. 

Good luck! And I think your mare will be absolutely fine out with plenty of hay.


----------



## Penumbra (29 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Thanks all. After I suggested the owner could take the 2yo back for a week, SIL-to-be changed her tune and agreed he coud live out alone for the week. I'll be going down this afternoon to turn him out, with all the necessary safety equipment on, and my husband nearby but out of harm's way.

thatsmygirl - the horse has been at the yard for a good few weeks now, and had actually come on leaps and bounds. Up till now I hadn't touched him, bar turning him out a couple of times, but after some battles SIL-to-be had him leading and long-reining aroud the place fairly nicely. After a few days off, and my lack of confidence on the ground, he's completely reverted to the shoving, biting bully that came off the lorry last month.
		
Click to expand...

Could you run him out to the field through the carpark? If you leave a bucket of feed in his field, this is likely to be the safest way to do things, as you and your DH can both hopefully stay out of harm's way. However, if it's something you've never done before, I can understand not wanting to do it. 

I think it's fairly unfair to force you into a situation where you have to handle a difficult youngster totally on your own. Lone working is dangerous (especially at this time of year) and I wonder if your sister-in-law has really thought about the situation she has put you in, and what the worst case scenario actually is. 

Standing up for yourself and refusing to put yourself in danger is, in my opinion, an important skill to have around horses.


----------



## Firefly9410 (29 December 2014)

This is not going to help you now but is something to think of for the future. You said you work 5 mornings per week on the yard in exchange for free livery (DIY livery?) as well as hay, feed and bedding. Depending on how many hours you work, here is a rough calculation: 3 hours per day at minimum wage is aprox 20, x 5 days that is 100. That is enough to afford full livery for one horse on all the yards I know. You could get a part time job elsewhere (away from horses if you wanted) and be no worse off financially than you are now. Then you would not be the automatic choice for someone to call on to look after your SIL-to-be's business while she is away. You would also have the benefit of being able to take time away from your own horse whenever you wanted if she was on full livery.


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Penumbra said:



			Could you run him out to the field through the carpark? If you leave a bucket of feed in his field, this is likely to be the safest way to do things, as you and your DH can both hopefully stay out of harm's way. However, if it's something you've never done before, I can understand not wanting to do it. 

I think it's fairly unfair to force you into a situation where you have to handle a difficult youngster totally on your own. Lone working is dangerous (especially at this time of year) and I wonder if your sister-in-law has really thought about the situation she has put you in, and what the worst case scenario actually is. 

Standing up for yourself and refusing to put yourself in danger is, in my opinion, an important skill to have around horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm not a confrontational person and I like to do my very best where possible, but this horse has really snookered me.

I've also never bribed a loose horse around before, it sounds very daunting! But at the same time, I'm not thrilled with the idea of him looning around at the end of a line, then trying to get the headcollar off him.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 December 2014)

I would divide the 2 yr old's paddock with electric fencing, put the mare in first and then take the 2 yr old.  Make sure that there is plenty of hay available and they will be fine living out for  a few days.  The 2 yr old would probably behave better if he was out in a herd anyway - not that I am suggesting that you can find him a herd just now!
If you can set up an electric fenced walkway across the carpark so that you can let him take himself to the field, so much the better but if not, get the dogs well out of the way, wear a hat, BP and gloves and try to relax in the knowledge that you will only have to do this once.  The biggest downside is that you will not be able to do much with your mare if she is keeping him company but actually if you have even half the ice and snow that we have you wouldn't be able to do much anyway.
Good luck!


----------



## Wagtail (29 December 2014)

Glad you seem to have a solution OP. I know exactly what a huge 2 year old gelding can be like. The one I have here and was born here turned into a right brat. I had to turn into a real disciplinarian and now he is lovely. But the moment anyone else handles him and allows even the slightest diversion, he takes advantage straight away and behaves exactly as you describe. He's a lovely boy really but he needs strict boundaries to feel safe and to behave well. I handle him differently to any other horse and it was a steep learning curve for me as I have had other foals and youngsters without problems. But in a way, it makes me love him more because he is so rewarding when he responds well to me. Now I can even give him cuddles, which he actually loves. But before I gained his respect I would have had my head bitten off if I'd attempted to hug him! Now he will leave his food just to come over for a fuss. He used to pin his ears and really bite hard. It's still in him to do that with people he doesn't know. I would like that part of him to disappear, and I think it will, eventually.


----------



## HipoH (29 December 2014)

Re getting head collar off. Put a loop of something on the head collar ring where you would normally clip on to. You can then thread the lunge line through so you don't have to unclip it, just thread it through the loop so it doubles up back to your hand. If he decides to set sail let go of one half of the lunge line and the other end will then thread itself through the loop which means you won't have to unclip it. You can then leave the head collar on whilst he has a twit fit and go back and remove it when he's calmed down.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 December 2014)

I honestly don't think you should feel bad about this at all.  I have loads of youngsters who are very well behaved, because I instil this in them, however I'm under no delusion that were they to be handled by someone who is not used to handling big oafish youngsters that they could easily become a nightmare for them.  You've done the right thing by asking here how best to handle this situation and if I were giving advice, I'd suggest your put the pair of them out, in warm rugs, 24/7 until SIL comes home.  It is your responsibility to have care and control over these horses as you agreed, however it is also your responsibility to make sure you are safe!  Just chuck them out, they'll be fine.

Oh and he may be a bit of a knobber right now, but once SIL comes back he'll remember all the stuff she's taught him and I suspect he'll be back to being fine for her to handle again.  Mind you, doesn't bode well for the owners if they are also nervous of him so I suspect you may be seeing more of this young horse over the next year or so.


----------



## hihosilver (29 December 2014)

I really feel for you OP and hope that you get to have a week off after all this stress. I would get him sedated and then turn him out and definitely leave him out 24.7 He will cope and be a much happier horse!


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Ha, DH asked me what it was we neded to do at the yard this afternoon - I got as far as 'I need to get the gelding from his stable, out to the field by...' when he jumps in with a 'Yeah, no problem, I can do that'! Haha. Ha. He didn't understand why I was goggling at him, and put his pouty 'but I always know better, don't insult my masculinity' face on when I told him I was doing it, and that I don't want him anywhere near the horse because it might be dangerous. I swear, he's fed carrots over the stable door and led my dope-on-a-rope mare to the field once and he thinks he's the Lone Ranger! I told him in no uncertain terms that he's to do as he's told, and not to pout if I miss my please and thankyous because I'm trying not to get squashed. If only I could cow the horse as easily!


----------



## mjcssjw2 (29 December 2014)

do you know the naughty 2 year old would probably be fine for him! thats sods law!!


----------



## Apercrumbie (29 December 2014)

I think getting the horse out is the best solution OP.  Make sure you wear all your safety gear, have a clear path through to the field and be prepared to leave his headcollar on if you won't be able to slip it off before he runs off.  Rug both the horses up and just keep them out.


----------



## Tally-lah (29 December 2014)

OP this is an awful situation for you to be left in, I am so sorry. I hope this afternoon's turnout goes without incident. 

I do feel I have to say though, I am genuinely appalled at your SIL's behaviour on so many levels here. To leave you with sole responsibility is shocking. Does she advertise herself as a professional? I cannot believe that someone who has been paid to work with a youngster by a client has gone away, for what 2 weeks?!? And left said horse with an experienced person! If I was the owner of this horse I would be so angry and, if I heard this was how this woman, your SIL operates her business I would warn others off. I have a few friends who back and school horses for a living, all have worked over the holidays, including Christmas day as that's the nature of the business. Utterly shocking behaviour.


----------



## Fransurrey (29 December 2014)

Tally-lah said:



			OP this is an awful situation for you to be left in, I am so sorry. I hope this afternoon's turnout goes without incident. 

I do feel I have to say though, I am genuinely appalled at your SIL's behaviour on so many levels here. To leave you with sole responsibility is shocking. Does she advertise herself as a professional? I cannot believe that someone who has been paid to work with a youngster by a client has gone away, for what 2 weeks?!? And left said horse with an experienced person! If I was the owner of this horse I would be so angry and, if I heard this was how this woman, your SIL operates her business I would warn others off. I have a few friends who back and school horses for a living, all have worked over the holidays, including Christmas day as that's the nature of the business. Utterly shocking behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I agree with this and also the post above which calculates your livery. You're getting the pooey end, for sure. I'd be putting on brave pants and having a discussion in the new year if I was you. I'd also be turning them both out 24/7 with ad lib hay. Hope it went well this afternoon.


----------



## debserofe (29 December 2014)

Agree with so many of the comments here - I had a 16.3hh IDxTB 5 year old baby who led pretty much like the 2yr old - he is now the easiest and quietest horse to lead but it took a lot of work and one thing I would never do was ask someone else to look after him as he was 'my' responsibility!!  Google professional horse people in the area and get them in to deal with him/lead him in out and send the bill to your BIL/SIL-to-be, after all she is billing and being paid by the owner for the training!


----------



## Tobiano (29 December 2014)

Hi OP - just checking back, do let us know how it went with the 2YO this afternoon.  x


----------



## shadeofshyness (29 December 2014)

Hope it went okay OP!


----------



## kassieg (29 December 2014)

He sounds like a brat, no youngster should get to that point (totally not your fault but you shouldn't have to deal with that !). Personally I would ring your sister in law & tell her what he is being like and give her the option that you put him out 24/7 or she calls someone to come & deal with him who isn't worried.

I totally get how you are feeling I had an accident on the ground where a 17.2hh id mare jumped 3 foot into the air straight onto my foot. It was completely out of the blue & all the doctors took 1 look at it & said it was broken, I have never been in so much pain, luckily it wasn't but I was still on crutches for 2 weeks. 

I am the most confident person around horses & have been flung off more times than I can remember but that really shook me ! & for about 6 months I was quite nervy walking horses on the ground, I would make sure I got the good 1s etc. 

Don't keep handling him if you don't feel happy about it as he will pick up on this & take the piss more.

its a horrible situation to be in bless you !


----------



## Princess16 (29 December 2014)

I am waiting with baited breath! hope OP is OK.


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Hi everyone, just home from the yard. I got kitted up with boots, gloves, hat and lunge line, we locked the dogs away and made sure the path was clear and not icy...and wasn't that horrible horse as good as gold!! He planted a couple of times and pinned his ears at me, but I got him across and into the paddock, fed, hayed and left for the night. Everything crossed that he's still there in the morning, but I feel so relieved. It's a real weight off my mind.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 December 2014)

Well done OP, what a relief!


----------



## Carefreegirl (29 December 2014)

What an unfair situation for SIL to put you in. Glad he went out ok. 

If I was this horses owner I wouldn't be at all happy that I was paying someone to educate him and they sod off for a couple of weeks and leave him with a novice :eek3:

Edited to add - That is not meant as a slur in any way on you OP. Your SIL is obviously a professional in that she brings on / breaks horses.


----------



## meesha (29 December 2014)

Well done, hold your ground and leave him in field (with food,water of course) until sil gets back.


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Carefreegirl said:



			What an unfair situation for SIL to put you in. Glad he went out ok. 

If I was this horses owner I wouldn't be at all happy that I was paying someone to educate him and they sod off for a couple of weeks and leave him with a novice :eek3:

Edited to add - That is not meant as a slur in any way on you OP. Your SIL is obviously a professional in that she brings on / breaks horses.
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken, I am very much a novice, and I work there to learn as much as the youngsters do! I'm capable of handling any of the other 6 horses in my care, because they've all been educated, but I'm not at the stage where I'm comfortable imparting knowledge and authority onto a bratty 2yo!


----------



## debsflo (29 December 2014)

meesha said:



			Well done, hold your ground and leave him in field (with food,water of course) until sil gets back.
		
Click to expand...

Well done you but I think like others you're sister in law has totally over stepped the mark and taken advantage of you and needs a serious word on her return.


----------



## Elsbells (29 December 2014)

debsflo said:



			Well done you but I think like others you're sister in law has totally over stepped the mark and taken advantage of you and needs a serious word on her return.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! And I'd be speaking to my brother too if I were you as no doubt he was in on their plans!?


----------



## Sukistokes2 (29 December 2014)

Well bloody done to you OP, that took some guts. He is much better out then shut up in a stable. I hope it pans out until your SIL returns.


----------



## Tobiano (29 December 2014)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Well bloody done to you OP, that took some guts. He is much better out then shut up in a stable. I hope it pans out until your SIL returns.
		
Click to expand...

This!  Well done OP


----------



## Evie91 (29 December 2014)

glad went well for you OP - bit of a sorry situation all round really.
I'd just like to offer an alternative point of view - perhaps your SIL thought the 2 yr old was less bolshy and ok to handle now, rather than thinking you were being dumped in at the deep end. Perhaps she over estimated how much confidence you have/what you've learned since working for her and thought you would be ok.

I'm assuming she would also look after your horse if you go on hols - could actually be a really good arrangement ( I pay for someone to look after mine when I'm away and it's not cheap - she does a fab job though, I'm not complaining).

Just one last thing - not a dig at you just an observation. If that 2yr old were mine I would be furious that it's been stuck in a field on his own, 24/7 in the coldest weather we have had this year. I know he won't melt and probably would be fine but sounds like owner has been led to believe horse will be stabled overnight.  Just wondering if owner has been made aware of change of arrangements......

I agree OP you need to keep yourself safe, on the other hand I would have made sure I was clear about what was being expected before agreeing to cover the holiday. I would be gutted if my cover called me on hols and asked me to come back ( but then again I pay ofr experience)!
Glad this afternoon went well for you, just wanted to offer an alternative view point.


----------



## Evie91 (29 December 2014)

Just re read my post - I'm not trying to be critical. As I say it's a sorry situation all round. I just wanted to give alternative view point as SIL seems to be getting a hard time, but maybe she thought it would be ok and didn't think 2yr old would cause an issue.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 December 2014)

Evie91 said:



			I would be gutted if my cover called me on hols and asked me to come back ( but then again I pay ofr experience)!
		
Click to expand...

What happens if your cover, no matter how experienced he or she is, is ill or injured? Do you have back up? There should always be a plan B.

Personally, I leave instructions that I am to be contacted at any time if there's a problem, and will come back if necessary


----------



## fiwen30 (29 December 2014)

Evie91 said:



			glad went well for you OP - bit of a sorry situation all round really.
I'd just like to offer an alternative point of view - perhaps your SIL thought the 2 yr old was less bolshy and ok to handle now, rather than thinking you were being dumped in at the deep end. Perhaps she over estimated how much confidence you have/what you've learned since working for her and thought you would be ok.

I'm assuming she would also look after your horse if you go on hols - could actually be a really good arrangement ( I pay for someone to look after mine when I'm away and it's not cheap - she does a fab job though, I'm not complaining).

Just one last thing - not a dig at you just an observation. If that 2yr old were mine I would be furious that it's been stuck in a field on his own, 24/7 in the coldest weather we have had this year. I know he won't melt and probably would be fine but sounds like owner has been led to believe horse will be stabled overnight.  Just wondering if owner has been made aware of change of arrangements......

I agree OP you need to keep yourself safe, on the other hand I would have made sure I was clear about what was being expected before agreeing to cover the holiday. I would be gutted if my cover called me on hols and asked me to come back ( but then again I pay ofr experience)!
Glad this afternoon went well for you, just wanted to offer an alternative view point.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Evie, thanks for the input. You're right, SIL-to-be is much better at handling the babies than I am and he had been improving, but his behaviour has totally reverted in the past few days. I agree the owner probably wouldn't be pleased at all, but unfortunately I don't have contact with her, and I don't know if SIL-to-be has informed her or not.

SIL-to-be has looked after my mare while I've been away for the weekend, but over all of the holidays, plus the only time my friends from England come over all year isn't exactly fair IMO. I didn't exactly agree to cover either, I was told that I would need to... At the time I was also under the impression that the 2yo would be out 24/7 with another horse for company, but that plan got scuppered incase he injured himself while under 'her' care. So instead I had to be more hands on with a horse I wasn't comfortable with, which is neither mine, nor my responsibility, nor am I getting compensated to handle him. Bit of a bad situation all round really, and I've definitely learnt some lessons.


----------



## Evie91 (29 December 2014)

Oh dear not good - don't envy your situation at all. Not long to go now until,she's back! Chin up!

In response to other post - yes I have a plan b - in UK I'd come back, abroad I have a couple of trusted friends on standby to step in if necessary. I leave about 47 pages of contact numbers as well as pages of instructions! Believe me, my person earns their money!


----------



## Luci07 (29 December 2014)

Anyone else think OP would be better off finding an alternative yard?! Relative or no relative. SIL has absolutely taken the mick AND Is not paying for the work either. What if OP had wanted to go away herself?


----------



## Goldenstar (29 December 2014)

Luci07 said:



			Anyone else think OP would be better off finding an alternative yard?! Relative or no relative. SIL has absolutely taken the mick AND Is not paying for the work either. What if OP had wanted to go away herself?
		
Click to expand...

SIL arranged to go away and asked OP to do the horses .
OP only had to say no I won't do the horses all over Christmas and new year on my own .
It's unfortunate but not a drastic situation and  certainly does not building up into a full scale brouhaha with OPs brother involved however I think it's ridiculous that this paying livery has been dumped outside at this time of year I find it impossible to believe that the SIL does know some one who could pop in and help OP turn out and bring in .
Let's hope the horse does not colic or there will be one angry owner .


----------



## Luci07 (30 December 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			SIL arranged to go away and asked OP to do the horses .
OP only had to say no I won't do the horses all over Christmas and new year on my own .
It's unfortunate but not a drastic situation and  certainly does not building up into a full scale brouhaha with OPs brother involved however I think it's ridiculous that this paying livery has been dumped outside at this time of year I find it impossible to believe that the SIL does know some one who could pop in and help OP turn out and bring in .
Let's hope the horse does not colic or there will be one angry owner .
		
Click to expand...

She wasn't asked. It was assumed and she felt obligated. It's a big ask to expect someone to cover the entire Christmas period as that's when everyone has so much on and so many people to see.


----------



## Jaffa (30 December 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			SIL arranged to go away and asked OP to do the horses .
OP only had to say no I won't do the horses all over Christmas and new year on my own .
It's unfortunate but not a drastic situation and  certainly does not building up into a full scale brouhaha with OPs brother involved however I think it's ridiculous that this paying livery has been dumped outside at this time of year I find it impossible to believe that the SIL does know some one who could pop in and help OP turn out and bring in .
Let's hope the horse does not colic or there will be one angry owner .
		
Click to expand...

Hold on, The horse is only going out for a few days, he has adequate turn out rugs and has hay and water with someone checking him daily still, hardly circumstances in which make a horse colic from being out ? 

It wouldn&#8217;t the end of the world if he doesn&#8217;t go in for a few days and being out won&#8217;t make him melt, this is only exceptional circumstances anyway. If I was a paying livery and it was a one off, I&#8217;d be more than happy with this arrangement, it&#8217;s the Christmas holidays and as long as my horse was still adequately fed with hay and checked, I wouldn&#8217;t have an issue with it nor would many people I think ?


----------



## Wagtail (30 December 2014)

I hope the horse is okay OP. I would never leave a horse out alone for any reason whatsoever, let alone a two year old. Can your mare not go out next to him? Is he adequately rugged? I have a situation here that has never occurred before, in that due to the huge amount of snow, followed by rapid thawing not draining into frozen ground, and the sub zero temperatures subsequently, my sand turnout is unsafe for the horses (rutted and frozen). I turned out each horse in the arena whilst I mucked out yesterday, but one did not take too well to it and as the walk to the arena is icy, it is unsafe to walk boisterous horses to the arena. Therefore two of them (the ones I could not safely walk) will have to stay in today. This is unheard of here. But there is no way I would throw them out in the field (again rutted and frozen under the snow in the poached areas), especially alone, and especially a youngster.

I understand that it is not your fault. Your SIL is entirely to blame for the decision. She chose to turn a two year old out alone in this weather rather than risk losing money effectively by returning him to the care of the owners. It is disgraceful!


----------



## DD265 (30 December 2014)

Personally if I were the owner I'd have more of an issue with SIL going away (assuming I didn't know this) when I was paying her to train my horse! I would also be fuming if his routine were changed so drastically without me being notified. It'll probably do him the world of good to be out and that in itself wouldn't bother me, but my horse = my decision. All that is on the SIL and I hope for her sake that she did inform the owner!

OP I think you've done your best in a difficult situation and I can see how hard this must have been for you. Just think though - you conquered some of your fears because you lead that horse across the yard and when he threatened to become bolshy, you took charge and calmly made him continue.


----------



## AmieeT (30 December 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			however I think it's ridiculous that this paying livery has been dumped outside at this time of year I find it impossible to believe that the SIL does know some one who could pop in and help OP turn out and bring in .
Let's hope the horse does not colic or there will be one angry owner .
		
Click to expand...


That is not OPs fault. SIL should have been more responsible and not left a young and problematic horse in the care of someone with neither the confidence or skill (no offence OP- as another novice, I don't either!) to care for it's needs. It's irresponsible and shows a total lack of respect for OP and her safety, who was probably naive to how vicious the horse would be.

That OP was just as concerned about the horse and his welfare as she was about her own safety shows how caring she is, so to say that the horse was 'dumped' in the field implies none of the above. 

OP- well done for standing your ground and being so thoughtful with your approach! You've got more guts than I, that's for sure 
Ax


----------



## Kezzabell2 (30 December 2014)

I'm sure the owner would feel worse if she found out her horse had killed.someone because it's too dangerous to lead

The horse will be fine and sil will need to sort the situation out when she gets back


----------



## Evie91 (30 December 2014)

Not a criticism of OP.

I disagree with those of you stating horse will be fine out alone. If it was my horse she would not be ok - she goes nuts if left on her own and hates to be out too long in the cold. I know she would make herself Ill as after a while stands looking miserable and not eating. Horse may well be fine - but I think it's wrong not to have told the owner. If it was me I would rather have the horse back or make alternative arrangements for the horse.
If OP is scared of the horse it's likely rug won't come off now until 5th jan either or closely checked over.Hay and water may well be left in the field but I would not be happy with that level of care.
Personally I do think it's rather a big deal, maybe the owner wouldn't ( perhaps horse has been living out up until now) but at the very least owner should be informed.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2014)

The horse may well not be fine. He may colic, he may break a leg skidding about on a frozen field, he may jump out.

However, the OP has done what she has been advised to by her SIL. The OPs safety come above that of the horse. But fully agree that that the horse is losing out in all this, because there appears to be no one else to call in to deal with him until SIL comes back. Also the owner should be briefed by SIL on what's happening, and could come and collect the horse if he/she is unhappy with his current management

As an owner, I would be ballistic, but at the SIL, not at the OP.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2014)

Luci07 said:



			She wasn't asked. It was assumed and she felt obligated. It's a big ask to expect someone to cover the entire Christmas period as that's when everyone has so much on and so many people to see.
		
Click to expand...

OP is an adult not a child if she did not want to do it she needed to ring and say so, it's was OP's choice to let her feeling of obligation let her be railroaded in to the situation.
But that's really of no importance what so ever .
A young horse bolsy and strong to handle is now alone in a field 24/7 in mid winter the horse could do anything to it's self , it might decide to bring itself in by breaking through the fence,  gallop about and fall anything might happen .
It's completely unacceptable that people take money for looking after/training  horses and behave like this .
IMO 
SIL should either come home or arrange help for OP to manage the horse in the routine he's used too and the owner is paying for  . 
The standards of some ' professional 'people in the horse world appall me.


----------



## Luci07 (30 December 2014)

Don't disagree with what you say about the care levied. Still feel for the OP whom I rather feel was caught on the hop.


----------



## Wagtail (30 December 2014)

The more I think about this, the more furious I am on the part of the owner. In fact I hope that she reads this and removes her horse from OP's SILs care and warns others about her. I would be beside myself with anger if I found out that my beautiful youngster had been put out alone in this weather. I am quite livid for the owner. Poor horse and poor owner. And poor OP to have found herself in this impossible position. It is absolutely wrong on all accounts to put a young horse out on its own in icy weather without consulting the owner. I hope that the OPs absence from this thread does not mean that something terrible has happened overnight.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 December 2014)

sorry if this has been covered but-if the horse is a paid livery and the trainer is away and presumably the un-contracted/unwaged worker has been left in charge, who's insurance pays? The owner's liability? The YO's liability? what about personal accident insurance for the unpaid help? I guess some don't think about these things but when I was freelance grooming I was insured to the hilt for everything-whether I was on private property or a livery yard.

If I was paying for training and found out that my horse had been left with someone else who (by no fault of their own) felt unable to cope with a youngster (and taking care of anyone's animals is a huge responsibility, whether its young or established) I would be raging!


----------



## Spring Feather (30 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Hi everyone, just home from the yard. I got kitted up with boots, gloves, hat and lunge line, we locked the dogs away and made sure the path was clear and not icy...and wasn't that horrible horse as good as gold!! He planted a couple of times and pinned his ears at me, but I got him across and into the paddock, fed, hayed and left for the night. Everything crossed that he's still there in the morning, but I feel so relieved. It's a real weight off my mind.
		
Click to expand...

You put your mare out too presumably?  You didn't leave him out alone?


----------



## wingedhorse99 (30 December 2014)

Wagtail said:



			The more I think about this, the more furious I am on the part of the owner. In fact I hope that she reads this and removes her horse from OP's SILs care and warns others about her. I would be beside myself with anger if I found out that my beautiful youngster had been put out alone in this weather. I am quite livid for the owner. Poor horse and poor owner. And poor OP to have found herself in this impossible position. It is absolutely wrong on all accounts to put a young horse out on its own in icy weather without consulting the owner. I hope that the OPs absence from this thread does not mean that something terrible has happened overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Think if you send a horse away for livery or training, it is down to you to establish what level of professional training establishment you are sending to, and what level of insurance, and professional procedure they have in place. And to decide if you are paying a friend or engaging a professional.  You need to do your own due diligence before you trust your horse with anyone. Especially over Christmas. Are lots of yards that have different procedures on the Christmas holiday days, and when is snow or ice about. 

The OP said the yard owner didnt want the horse before he could live out, and the young horse owner insisted. TBH it sounds rather like the young horse owner didnt want the horse over Christmas either. Far from being horrified, I suspect he young horse owner may be just glad not have to deal with him herself. 

No one comes out of this covered in glory. Original poster, didnt establish expectations, and whether she could handle the young horse solo before being left in charge, or refuse to be left in sole charge for so long. Young horses owners have clearly sent him when he wasnt really wanted, and not followed up to find out what the care expectations over the holiday period. Yard owner has unfairly put upon a family member and left someone not experienced with young horses in charge of one  known to be difficult.


----------



## meesha (30 December 2014)

I think the OP intended to put both horses out in adjoining paddocks.  If I were the owner I would be livid with sil but much rather horse was out than shut in stable 24/7 with no exercise and possibly stood in mess if too dangerous to muck out. I am sure op is keeping an eye on the situation but sil needs a reality check and to refund the owner for the time she has been away and done naff all with the horse!


----------



## Tinypony (30 December 2014)

I think the trainer is the one who is responsible for the care of the horse and Op has been dumped on and done her best.
I can't help thinking that if I sent my horse away for training I'd be dropping in regularly (I did it once and drove an hour each way to visit), and the holiday period would be the perfect opportunity to do that. Op is looking after this horse for the best part of 2 weeks, and isn't expecting to see the owner in that time from the sound of it. If we didn't already know this - a lesson to all that you don't dump your horse on a trainer and not check up on things regularly maybe? 
For me the bottom line is the safety of the person, then the safety of the horse.  I too would have turned him out, but not alone.  I'd have rugged my horse up well, given her plenty of hay and put her in the paddock next to him.  No horse is going to melt if it's appropriately rugged and has access to ad-lib forage.


----------



## Tinypony (30 December 2014)

Reading back, I think the intention was to turn the horse out alone.  Bad move I think.
Also that Op's mare is a sturdy cob, currently being stabled in a lightweight rug.  In which case I'd have definitely turned her out for company.  I've got 3 living out at the moment, including an Arab, and the heaviest rug on is 200g.  A cob would be fine out.  Possibly she would also be happier for the company, as the result of this is that she is now the only horse coming into the stables I think.
Op - I hope all's well and everyone is safe whatever you've done.


----------



## ImmyS (30 December 2014)

I would also be fuming if my horse was turned out totally alone. I understand you are in a tricky position OP but surely it would be safer to just turn out both horses (not in same field) 24/7 until SIL returns. As long as they are rugged and have hay they will be fine. I don't see the fuss about not wanting to keep your cob out at night? My ex racer lived out all winter through mud, ice, blizzards and she was fine.


----------



## springtime1331 (30 December 2014)

Personally, although not ideal, in an emergency situation I'd have my horse out even if alone over stuck in a filthy stable for up to a week.


----------



## RunToEarth (30 December 2014)

Wagtail said:



			The more I think about this, the more furious I am on the part of the owner. In fact I hope that she reads this and removes her horse from OP's SILs care and warns others about her. I would be beside myself with anger if I found out that my beautiful youngster had been put out alone in this weather. I am quite livid for the owner. Poor horse and poor owner. And poor OP to have found herself in this impossible position. It is absolutely wrong on all accounts to put a young horse out on its own in icy weather without consulting the owner. I hope that the OPs absence from this thread does not mean that something terrible has happened overnight.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree Wagtail - I would be absolutely furious if I had paid a professional to sort a horse out and she had left the country for over a week and left my horse in the care of someone who couldn't do what I was paying for. 

But I would absolutely raise hell if I found out my two year old had been turned out alone for any length of time. OP - your sister in law is a moron, please do not leave the horse out alone.


----------



## RunToEarth (30 December 2014)

springtime1331 said:



			Personally, although not ideal, in an emergency situation I'd have my horse out even if alone over stuck in a filthy stable for up to a week.
		
Click to expand...

It is an "emergency" completely and utterly designed by OP's SIL, who is being paid to do exactly what she isn't doing. In this scenario I would want to be informed of the situation - I wouldn't wish either situation on any horse, but I would rather have a flightly, live 2year old stabled safely than allowed in the paddock on his own (which I presume he is not accustomed to) to wreck himself. I agree with GS - that is colic in the making.


----------



## FairyLights (30 December 2014)

OP you are being used. Can you take your horse elsewhere. Never mind about the 2 yrold its not your responsibility. Ring the owner and tell them you have been left to deal with it and that you cant and if possible remove your  horse to another yard. Your SIL to be is a a£"$-h£$%


----------



## Wagtail (30 December 2014)

wingedhorse99 said:



			Think if you send a horse away for livery or training, it is down to you to establish what level of professional training establishment you are sending to, and what level of insurance, and professional procedure they have in place. And to decide if you are &#8220;paying a friend&#8221; or &#8220;engaging a professional&#8221;.  You need to do your own due diligence before you trust your horse with anyone. Especially over Christmas. Are lots of yards that have different procedures on the Christmas holiday days, and when is snow or ice about. 

The OP said the yard owner didn&#8217;t want the horse before he could live out, and the young horse owner insisted. TBH it sounds rather like the young horse owner didn&#8217;t want the horse over Christmas either. Far from being horrified, I suspect he young horse owner may be just glad not have to deal with him herself. 

No one comes out of this covered in glory. Original poster, didn&#8217;t establish expectations, and whether she could handle the young horse solo before being left in charge, or refuse to be left in sole charge for so long. Young horses owners have clearly sent him when he wasn&#8217;t really wanted, and not followed up to find out what the care expectations over the holiday period. Yard owner has unfairly put upon a family member and left someone not experienced with young horses in charge of one  known to be difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't think any blame can be put on the owner of the two year old. She obviously knew she was out of her depth in handling him which is why she sent him away for training. Whilst many of us may have been more cautious and checked up regularly on our horses, that is not something that SHOULD be expected of owners. Surely when sending a horse away for training and paying a professional to do it, we should expect that the training will be carried out and not actually be reversing any progress made. The whole point in sending your horse to training livery is so you CAN relieve yourself of its care and management whilst it is at the trainer's yard.


----------



## Tinypony (30 December 2014)

I dunno Wagtail.  I still see it as my responsibility to ensure that the trainer I send my horse to is as good as I think they are.  That means physically checking up every now and then.  After all, there could come a situation where the trainer is away for a few days, leaves my horse in the care of staff or a friend and it all starts to go wrong from there...


----------



## Wagtail (30 December 2014)

Tinypony said:



			I dunno Wagtail.  I still see it as my responsibility to ensure that the trainer I send my horse to is as good as I think they are.  That means physically checking up every now and then.  After all, there could come a situation where the trainer is away for a few days, leaves my horse in the care of staff or a friend and it all starts to go wrong from there...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, YOU would check and I would check, but it should not be necessary in an ideal world. Many people are very trusting of the professionals they send their horses to as they do not know otherwise. I really don't think an owner should be blamed for one of those so called professionals not doing their job.

I am getting a really bad vibe from this. The OP has not been back with an update and I am worried for the poor horse. If I had left a two year old out alone in a field at this time of year with a hard frost, I would absolutely expect to return to a horse in a very bad way in the morning.


----------



## fiwen30 (30 December 2014)

Hi again, wow this got unexpectedly heated..

For those who were expecting an every day update - 2yo is as happy as a clam to be outside, yes even by himself. I realise that this isn't an ideal situation, but since SIL-to-be wasn't able and/or willing to contact his owner to take him back for the next week, there wasn't another solution.

I am not going to turn my mare out in the same paddock as the 2yo, as he is a terrible bully and there would be no one around to moniter them. Currently I can't turn my mare out properly at all for company, as the route to, and part of, her paddock is flooded and subsequently frozen. I spent an hour and a half this morning out in wellies and waders breaking up the ice by hand - it's nearly 3 inches thick for the majority, and extends about 100m, so I'm sure you'll understand it's not an easy job! Despite my efforts, her paddock is still too much like an ice rink and I deemed it unsafe to turn her out in. In comparison, the 2yo's paddock is on higher ground, and totally thawed for anyone worried about him slipping!

The forecast is rain tomorrow, which with the higher temperature I'm hoping will melt the ice sufficently to rug up and turn my mare out 24/7 to keep the 2yo company. In the meantime, she's being turned out into the secured yard for a couple of hours each morning to strech her legs, while I muck out and do chores. I feel really horrible that she isn't able to have proper turnout atm, but the amount of ice is just too lethal to risk it.

Again, I understand that anyone placing themselves in the owner of the 2yo's shoes would be horrified, but again I stress that I have no contact with the owner, (who hasn't visited at all since the horse arrived nearly a month ago btw), I don't know how much leeway SIL-to-be has been given over his routine.

Thanks to all who are still remaining civil, while I'm somewhat satisfied that the 2yo is happy and that I'm out of harm's way from him, I'm still under a great deal of stress and pressure due to my own mare's turnout. I'm really trying my best under terrible circumstances, and while I take on board and appreciate any and all suggestions, harmful criticism will only make me more anxious! This really hasn't been the best birthday tbh!


----------



## Wagtail (30 December 2014)

I am relieved to hear the youngster is doing okay so thank you for updating us. I am not sure what you are referring to about people not remaining civil, as this has been a very civil thread. Also I don't think anyone has blamed you in any way. People have just expressed their concern over how your SIL has behaved in all of this. Everyone has shown you the utmost sympathy.


----------



## Spring Feather (30 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Currently I can't turn my mare out properly at all for company, as the route to, and part of, her paddock is flooded and subsequently frozen. I spent an hour and a half this morning out in wellies and waders breaking up the ice by hand - it's nearly 3 inches thick for the majority, and extends about 100m, so I'm sure you'll understand it's not an easy job! Despite my efforts, her paddock is still too much like an ice rink and I deemed it unsafe to turn her out in. In comparison, the 2yo's paddock is on higher ground, and totally thawed for anyone worried about him slipping!
!
		
Click to expand...

3 inches of ice?  Holy moly what temperatures are you having over in the UK right now?  We do sometimes get 3 inches of ice here, but it's pretty rare (once in the 10 years I've lived here) and only happened when we had weeks of -30c type temperatures.

I would never put a 2 year old out alone.  If necessary I would have had grit put down in order for the mare to get around in her field next to him.  I imagine it is really stressful for you, but probably not half as much stress as it will be if the youngster injures himself.  I would seriously reconsider your plan of action.


----------



## fiwen30 (30 December 2014)

Wagtail said:



			I am relieved to hear the youngster is doing okay so thank you for updating us. I am not sure what you are referring to about people not remaining civil, as this has been a very civil thread. Also I don't think anyone has blamed you in any way. People have just expressed their concern over how your SIL has behaved in all of this. Everyone has shown you the utmost sympathy.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry wagtail, that was poorly worded! I meant this is something which, understandably, brings out heated emotions in people. I know I've been tearing my hair out over the whole thing!


----------



## southerncomfort (30 December 2014)

Poor OP!  What an impossible situation for you.

Personally, if OP says that the youngster is happy out on his own then I think we probably have to take her word for that as she has seen him and we haven't. No...it is not ideal...it is very far from ideal but it sounds like their really isn't any alternative.  I personally think that from what OP has said, he would be FAR more likely to injure himself in the stable, at least without sedation and it goes without saying that the owner would need to give consent for that.  Personally, I'd have persevered with turning him out and bringing him but I'm an experienced owner and hooligans don't worry me too much.

I honestly think the OP has made the best of a very bad situation but I do hope that when SIL comes home OP explains how potentially dangerous the situation was.  With all due respect to OP, putting a novice owner in charge of a horse that has been taken in for training and is known to be a bit of a thug was putting too many people/horses at risk and she should have known better!


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2014)

southerncomfort said:



			Poor OP!  What an impossible situation for you.

Personally, if OP says that the youngster is happy out on his own then I think we probably have to take her word for that as she has seen him and we haven't. No...it is not ideal...it is very far from ideal but it sounds like their really isn't any alternative.  I personally think that from what OP has said, he would be FAR more likely to injure himself in the stable, at least without sedation and it goes without saying that the owner would need to give consent for that.  Personally, I'd have persevered with turning him out and bringing him but I'm an experienced owner and hooligans don't worry me too much.

I honestly think the OP has made the best of a very bad situation but I do hope that when SIL comes home OP explains how potentially dangerous the situation was.  With all due respect to OP, putting a novice owner in charge of a horse that has been taken in for training and is known to be a bit of a thug was putting too many people/horses at risk and she should have known better!
		
Click to expand...

Of course SIL should have known better.
To those who say the owner should know how exactly does an owner check how competent workers on a yard are ?
Yes it's desirable to check horses yourself but there are many reason why an owner might not , one of my competition horses was in livery while I lived abroad there was no way for me to check regularity .
People ought to be able to expect professional standards when paying for a horse to be cared for and or trained and I think it's a given that does not include leaving a young thug in for handling in the care of a extremely inexperienced soon to be family member .
It's also reasonable that if a horse is in long term livery the person in charge is not going to be there all the time it happens all the time and I see nothing wrong in this as long as sensible plans are made to cover what needs doing .


----------



## Arizahn (30 December 2014)

The title sums it up well. OP, you've done your best. Ring the vet if the horse becomes ill or is injured. Next time don't agree to provide cover; there are freelance grooms that can be paid to do this. Hire one to help you with the two year old and tell your SIL to pay you back for the expense. If you have a riding instructor, they can probably give you the number for one.


----------



## fiwen30 (30 December 2014)

Cheers all, forgive me if I don't respond tonight - I've got friends flying over from England to celebrate my birthday today, and I'd quite like to set this aside till the morning! More updates will come tomorrow, if necessary!


----------



## SO1 (30 December 2014)

I am glad you have managed to sort something out.

I guess SIL would not have asked if she thought the 2 year old was going to be too difficult for you to handle as it could be difficult for your relationship you got hurt and for her business if the horse got injured whilst under your care.

Next time if she asks you I would suggest you only volunteer to look after horses that you have handled before and are confident looking after. All other horses would need to be handled by someone else and hopefully if your SIL has some other contacts who are experienced and confident around other horses who could look after any horses that you are not confident about handling whilst she is away or send the horse to another yard who can deal with such a horse for a week or so if she is going to be away for a while.


----------



## fiwen30 (31 December 2014)

Rain! Beautiful, wet rain! My Herculean effort to break up all the ice has paid off, and it's all melted!

2yo is still hale and hearty, though he was making sad faces at my mare in her stable. She has also been dying to be outside again, and with the path clear and her field safe again, I put her heavier rug on and she will now stay outside for the week to keep the 2yo company. I wish I'd taken a video of her galloping and bucking everywhere!


----------



## Arizahn (31 December 2014)

fiwen30 said:



			Rain! Beautiful, wet rain! My Herculean effort to break up all the ice has paid off, and it's all melted!

2yo is still hale and hearty, though he was making sad faces at my mare in her stable. She has also been dying to be outside again, and with the path clear and her field safe again, I put her heavier rug on and she will now stay outside for the week to keep the 2yo company. I wish I'd taken a video of her galloping and bucking everywhere!
		
Click to expand...

Great news  Weather is showing temperatures of 11' today, so hopefully the ice will stay away (also in NI).


----------



## Spring Feather (31 December 2014)

Excellent!  That's the best and safest solution to this problem


----------



## fiwen30 (31 December 2014)

And again, thank you all so much for your advice and compassion, it really helped to have other horsey people to talk this through with. Husband is great as a warm body ICE, but doesnt match weighing up options with people who understand the benefits and risks for the horses!


----------



## Princess16 (31 December 2014)

OP so pleased you got it sorted ! Now go enjoy your NYE


----------

